# How do you exercise your Poodles?



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I bike with Evie, and Kona my previous poodle's breeder used to run her dogs with the four wheeler because she thought that poodles should run at least one mile daily. I agree that poodles need lots of physical activity to keep themselves out of trouble.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Off leash hikes, playdates, and in the summer, swimming.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

In summer we walk Normie each morning before breakfast. I take him down our street to the main road, then make our smoothies while my husband does the same walk with him. (It's the least steep hill.)

Pre-COVID, we all three walked in the park together. ; (


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Training tires Peggy out most efficiently. Fetch leaves her body tired, but her brain amped up.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Social interaction with people and dogs tires Misha out the best. We also do games, sniff-n-walks, and bike together.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Every day walks off the lead and retrieving. She loves the flirt pole, that really tires her out.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

When I had Magnum the standard poodle I also had one daughter, five nephews and two girls I babysat. I didn't really need to walk him, but I needed the exercise. I walked him on leash to the edge of town, then released him. He was able to stalk pheasant and rabbits. I trained him to stop and wait for me. He trained himself to find a shady spot before lying down and waiting.


----------



## LadyLucy (Jan 8, 2021)

We have a four year old female, just got a 10 week old male. She is a great role model, let’s him chase her around a lot. I walk them both daily for 45 minutes, we have fetch, tug of war and wrestle time late evening. The pup is 14 weeks now is gated in the kitchen, sleeps all night and no accidents as long as I get him up before he gets me up. I did the same evening routine with the female as a pup morning routine and a busy evening routine makes my life easy. Compared to some doodles I know, the Spoodle is easy.


----------

